# Yamaha lj16



## guitar monkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Last saturday at Long & Mcquade I tried briefly a Yamaha lj16 acoustic guitar it sounded excellent good bass and treble without the tininess that I don't care for. Thats the good news the bad news is I broke my ring finger on my left hand on thursday now I'm off work but worst of all unable to play.My worst nightmare.Does anyone have any experience with this guitar,I won't be buying untill I can play again but have pleny of time to think about it Thanks Don


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

So, did you buy that guitar, or what?


----------

